# General Contractor's License Examinations.



## KZQuixote (May 16, 2019)

I've taken most every General Contractor's exam possible. Some were tough, most were superficial, having been designed to pass a certain percentage of candidates.
I've maintained a Class A-B contractors license in Longmont, CO for some years now and I've got to say whomever put that exam together did a good job. Thirty questions that send me deep into the IBC.
I enjoyed it!
Thanks


----------

